# Which pier in PCB?



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm going down to PCB the 11th and 12th. I have fished off both piers many times but I have never fished at the end. I'm really wanting to catch some kings this time so which pier should I go to? Usually the guys at the end don't look the friendly.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm on the end of the city pier sometimes and I think I'm friendly.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Dragsmoker said:


> I'm going down to PCB the 11th and 12th. I have fished off both piers many times but I have never fished at the end. I'm really wanting to catch some kings this time so which pier should I go to? Usually the guys at the end don't look the friendly.


 
Go to the end, be considerate and strike conversation you will quickly find out who is decent and who's an ass. Fish with decent people throw asses in water... problem solved!!! Most are decent people just be nice to them.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> I'm on the end of the city pier sometimes and I think I'm friendly.


I didn't say all lol. Are y'all catching any kings on the pier lately? Well, before the rain


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, before the rain, the bait showed up nice and the summer pattern finally set in. It was schoolies at first light with a few fish being caught in the mid to high teens. Two weeks back some big fish were killed over 30 and quite a few over 20.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice. Using cigar minnows?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

LY's as of lately but frozen cigs are working well. I haven't seen any live cigs in sometime.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

"Pier rats" are not as bad as people say there are, just strike up conversation and be courteous and you will be fine!


----------

